# Yellow Bellied Toad Tadpoles!



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Moved my Yellow bellies out of the bedroom last week cos one of them just wouldn't shut up!

Yesterday I walked past the tank and saw something tiny move out of the corner of my eye. Seems they have spawned and I now have a few dozen tadpoles:2thumb:

Quite chuffed really as I was only thinking the other day that mine seem to be a different sub species to the few that I have seen for sale elsewhere, and was wondering where I would get any more the same from.

Marcus.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats good,they should breed every few weeks now.

What subspecies do you think that they are?Usually you can only get v.variegata and v.kolombatavecii over here.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The usual request for pics :lol2:


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Congrats :2thumb: My European Yellow bellies spawned too, and have been producing more spawn every couple of days


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

As requested (considering the size of them I'm assuming you will forgive the picture quality!):










And I've shown it before but I like it, the parents waiting for food:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

colinm said:


> Thats good,they should breed every few weeks now.
> 
> What subspecies do you think that they are?Usually you can only get v.variegata and v.kolombatavecii over here.


Are the more olive ones with the bright yellow belly the standard Variegata? Mine are more grey with darker orange bellies as in my pic above, would they be the second type you mentioned then Colin?

Marcus.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Marcus they are very variable ,give me a bit of time to go back in my memory banks and I will reply.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

after a couple of days of them just hanging there living off their yolk sacks i decided to put a tiny bit of crushed flake in this morning. 

No sign of any more spawn from the parents but ive given them a good feed of bloodworm to fatten the female up again.:2thumb:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Update...

Holy shit! They are getting bigger almost by the hour!:2thumb:

They started properly moving around and feeding this morning and are literally bigger every time I walk past!!

Found some more Alpine Newt larvae in the adults tank today too (as well as all the ones being raised in the back garden:2thumb:

Marcus.


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

I would love, love, LOVE some alpines if you get them away. I have 4 stunning adults here in full breeding dress, sadly they are all females


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Should be plenty of baby Alpines on offer by the end of the summer. If you want some of mine though I'm sure I will have some available and can sort some out. Ive got loads of Daphnia reproducing like mad in tubs in the garden so should have no worries rearing my Alpines. 


Update....

Yellow Belly tads STILL growing:2thumb:

Marcus.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Still growing:2thumb: Now they are a bit bigger, I think theres about 35-40 of them:2thumb:

Will try to get a new pic over the weekend, no more eggs from the young adults but one of the males is trying his best!

Marcus


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

bit later than promised but heres a pic update:









They seem to have a transparent layer around them. Is this normal?

Marcus


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

mine had that,and you could also see the coloured fish food
go through their intestines.
mine are breeding again :blush:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Good, I assumed it was the norm since they all looked the same. I like that they look like they have little masks on too!

I have fed mine up well after the 1st breeding and the Male seems keen enough (as usual) but he is just being met with release calls. Quite fancy a second batch too so fingers crossed.

Marcus.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

good luck,i don't seem to have as much spawn as first time round,
but it's spawn all the same.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Back legs starting to develop:2thumb:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Found one with front legs today:2thumb: he seems a bit further along than all the others so they have had a good feed today, hopefully will see a few more front legs pop in the next week or so.

Marcus.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

awww,they grow quite fast don't they ,:mrgreen:
i've got some that really need to go to new homes now.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

My young FBTs are coming along nicely, although they are definitely taking their time colouring up. The toads laid a few more clutches, but I didn't hoik them out, so most got eaten.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i have some real size differences with mine,considering they
were laid together ?
mine are still a yellow creamy colour.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ephiedoodle said:


> i have some real size differences with mine,considering they
> were laid together ?
> mine are still a yellow creamy colour.


Yeah, they do vary a lot in size- I'm thinking the more aggressive, active ones eat more and grow faster.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have noticed a few tiny ones getting eaten by their much bigger siblings in the last few days but to be honest I would rather the 25-30 big ones got a good protien boost before their front legs pop than have 45 little weeklings. (I've also been giving them bloodworms and minced beef).

Marcus.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> I have noticed a few tiny ones getting eaten by their much bigger siblings in the last few days but to be honest I would rather the 25-30 big ones got a good protien boost before their front legs pop than have 45 little weeklings. (I've also been giving them bloodworms and minced beef).
> 
> Marcus.


Shocking as it may be, I rather agree with this- there is a reason these frogs produce so many young- in the wild, most of them won't make it.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Update.....

Got back from my hols last week to find another 50 tadpoles just about to hatch! These have since all grown loads like the first lot did in their first week or so.

(The first lot have morphed well and are eating fruitflies and springs like mad, they are now for sale in the Amphibian Classifieds section):2thumb:

Marcus


----------



## rimonex (Dec 21, 2010)

Got some toadlets off Marcus today and got this picture.... They are so so cute :flrt:










Thanks Marcus :2thumb:


----------



## DutchRichard (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, I have a question. I am looking for Yellow Bellied Toad Tadpoles (the Variegata) or eggs even. Do you know where you can purchase these? Kind regards...


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

DutchRichard said:


> Hi, I have a question. I am looking for Yellow Bellied Toad Tadpoles (the Variegata) or eggs even. Do you know where you can purchase these? Kind regards...


only just seen this as I looked through this old thread.

I will no doubt have tads, and toadlets available soon.

Marcus.


----------

